# Calf price outlook this fall. What are you seeing? Thinking?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

It's getting near that time for me to look at buying calves to background. Too early for any numbers up here as the fall run has not started yet. What are the markets doing in your area?


----------



## YFF (Feb 4, 2011)

Feeder calves have gone down 15 - 20 cents in the past two weeks here in our part of Kentucky.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I would have never believed the .80 prediction for this fall. Well it hit it for one guy I know. He got anywhere from .80 for heifers and 1.20 for steers. Carolina Stockyards. I think there was some shady bids there though, guys working together to keep competitive bidding low.

Early summer a guy got $5 for a 500 pounder. Barn alleged bull was marked, nothing wrong with bull when it went in.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't know any specific prices or condition, or weight but a neighbor just sold theirs and they said they "got murdered". They were 45 days weaned and one round of shots (white tag program). Neighbor said that they wished they would have sold them off the cow with the price they ended up with.

Different subject, but I have noticed alot of bred heifer/cow adds on Craigslist that are priced very high still. With calf prices where they are, adds with 2000 to $2250 for breds are going unanswered I bet.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We went to the sale today, and a 500 pound calf sold between 1.20 to 1.30 per pound.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Search "National Feeder and Stocker Summary". It comes out each friday and has prices from sales all over the country.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

5 weight bull calves are about a dollar a pound here right now. Steers a little more, heifers a little less.

Who knows what the fall rush will bring. Could go up or down. Depends on how fats sell and the trickle down effect to us.

Right now I plan to wait until the second sale after Thanksgiving to sell our calves.

The mess with the JBS CEO being removed by the Brazilian courts has low futures even lower. Looks like a rally is in the works this week. Meat packers are making a killing and the rest of us are bleeding.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

ultrasounded heifers last week. Sold 10 open yearling heifers weighing 925 for $1.16. Hit a bad week here, if I'd have sold the week before could have done a little better. Dad took my heifers to the sale and watched them sell. He said calves sold pretty cheap that day but mostly small groups and oddballs. I hope it looks a little better once bigger batches of calves start going to market.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Sold some calves two weeks ago that weren't ready when the last bunch went, 6 weights were $1.19. I've sold calves for half that, so I'm not gonna complain, but it sure hurts the jingle in the pocket.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Will buy calves when our rancher gathers from the high country. I plan to beat him up some, then hope for a great market recovery next March/April.

Two sale barns within my distance have been falling steadily the last few sessions, pricing like noted above. Volume has dropped off also so I guess more like me holding.


----------

